# 20d focus issues



## Sharkbait (Aug 24, 2005)

Any other 20d owners having problems with the AF system?  I just got a new Sigma f/2.8 short zoom (their new EX series), and in low light it focuses perfectly on my 300d, but put it on the 20d and _every single image_ is back-focused.  :?  :x


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 24, 2005)

Sharkbait said:
			
		

> Any other 20d owners having problems with the AF system?



It's all over the web, and there are lots of theories and explanations.  I haven't been happy with my 20D AF either.  I only use the center AF sensor.  I've been mostly shooting with a Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 and a Canon 85 f/1.8; it does seem to be a bigger problem with the Sigma lens, but it's there with the Canon lens too.  When I do the ruler test (photograph a ruler  at a 45 degree angle) it seems to be working fine, but in the field it doesn't seem to be very accurate.  One explanation is that the actual AF sensors are much larger than the indicators in the viewfinder.

Maybe after the fall wedding season I'll send mine in to be checked out.  All I know is that the AF on my Pentax ZX-5 (circa 1997?) works circles around this 20D.  I installed a split screen, and now I'm back to 100% manual focus.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 24, 2005)

You installed a split screen in your 20d?  How'd you do that?  I'm probably going to send mine in after the wedding season as well.  Right now I have a $500 sigma paperweight.  :|

We're switching over to 1dMkIIs in our studio...I'd love to be able to up to one of those.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 24, 2005)

What's odd is I put the 18-55 EFS p.o.s. kit lens from my 300d and the 20d will focus in zero light.  Put on the $500 Sigma digital EX series lens and it won't focus in broad daylight.  :|  But put the Sigma on the 300d and it works great.  So for the time being it looks like the 300d is going to be my primary body at weddings!  :?


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 24, 2005)

ive had this prob too with my 20d and sigma lens, im really close to buying a new lens but if its the camera i might hold fire.

How did you get the split screen too?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 24, 2005)

Check out

http://www.katzeyeoptics.com/

There are other screens available.  Some are cheaper.  If you search there are big debates on which are better.  I have the Katz Eye, and it works well, but it's the only one I've ever tried.  The viewfinder is still too small.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sharkbait said:
			
		

> We're switching over to *1dMkII*s in our studio...I'd love to be able to up to one of those.


FYI they are replacing that model with 1D Mark II *N*.


----------



## Bosscat (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't go ask anything about this at the Canon forum. They'll just say that your at fault, not their beloved Canons. I am lucky to get 30-40% keepers with this camera.

Look on the bright side though folks. If this was a film camera, it would put you in the poor house.

Had my Sigma F 2.8 70-200mm EX APO HSM sent back to make sure it was compatible with a DSLR and the song remains the same.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 29, 2005)

Bosscat said:
			
		

> Don't go ask anything about this at the Canon forum. They'll just say that your at fault, not their beloved Canons.



I don't know if it's the same Canon forum, but I was visiting one where it was generally held as truth that you couldn't be a pro without the vertical grip, and that it was impossible to photograph almost anything without AF.  The forum was all about gear masturbation, and had very little about actual photographs.

Don't get me wrong, obviously my large collection of cameras demonstrates that I am quite turned on by camera gear, but I can seperate my camera fetish from where my good photos come from.


----------



## John E. (Aug 29, 2005)

I do the same as ksmattfish and only use the centre point for focusing. I mostly shoot stills,  I realize weddings are a whole different ball game . I use the spot metering first and take a reading  then  I center the AF point on an edge that I want to  focus on  and quickly switch the AF to manual being careful not to move the zoom, I find I get a better success rate this way.  I also like to choose the point of focus on landscapes also, I never did trust computers Glad to hear I am not the only one with AF issues . I use the sigma 18-125mm lense. What I wouldn't do for an old fashioned split screen


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 29, 2005)

John E. said:
			
		

> What I wouldn't do for an old fashioned split screen



See the posts above.  I love my split screen in my 20D.  

I use the custom function that makes it so the shutter release button is the meter lock, and the AF is switched to a button on the rear of the body.  Not that I really ever use the AF anymore.


----------



## John E. (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you so  much ksmattfish, it is now on my must have list. :thumbup:


----------



## photobug (Aug 29, 2005)

If you can, try another (non-Sigma) lens before you bail on the camera. Months ago in the Pentax forum at dpreview there was a long (painfuly so!) discourse on Sigma lenses misfocussing on Pentax dslr bodies.

I believe it was a chip issue, as some of these lenses had been around quite some time before the newer bodies. It seems the short zooms were more likely to have focus problems than the longer zooms. I have a 70-200mm APO EX that will focus correctly. Newer Sigma lenses don't appear to be (as) affected.


----------



## Bosscat (Aug 29, 2005)

All I can say is that I shot over 1400 pics at a huge National MX race and ended up with 350 keepers out of it. So many just seemed to be slightly off , or way off in the focus dept.

Didn't matter what lens I used either. I am convinced that some of these cameras are poorly calibrated from the factory. I would be eaten soup for years, if I had shot that much slide film with those poor of results.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 29, 2005)

Shark  Ive heard for two photog (pro sports shooters) that they or photog that worked for them have had problems with the shutter breaking at around 30K exposures with the 1dmII. This must have be a common problem because the shutter durability is addressed on first page of new 1dmIIn specs
[font=&quot]
[/font]Have you heard anything like this in your hockey circle of photogs


----------



## Bosscat (Aug 30, 2005)

According to what I read over on a Canon forum, anyone have problems witha 20d should read this link.

http://photoworkshop.com/canon/EOS_Digital.pdf


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 31, 2005)

I've read that, along with numerous other articles how to get the 20D to focus correctly.  There are lots of good AF tips, but it doesn't really address the issue that thousands and thousands of people are posting that they are having AF issues with the 20D.  I don't have these problems with my 10 year old Pentax AF 35mm SLR.  

What is interesting is that some folks have both a digital Rebel and a 20D, and are not having the AF issues with the same lenses on their Rebels.  I think Canon has really dropped the ball on this one, and is hoping we'll all quietly upgrade to the next DSLR rather than making them fix it (which may be impossible as many people are reporting the same problems after their camera is returned from the Canon service center).


----------



## Bosscat (Aug 31, 2005)

Guess I shoulda bought the cheaper camera and been money and pictures ahead.

Some say that after they have had theirs calibrated it works fine.

Guess its burst mode and lotsa deleteing on the laptop for this weekends sportscar race.

For this I paid 2 grand???


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 31, 2005)

I have focussing issues with my 70-200 f/4 L.  That lens has many reported issues, and I also experienced those issues with my digital Rebel and that lens, but occassionaly I will still get a back focused shot with my 85 f/1.8 on the 20D.  Do those focusing screens make manual focusing "easy" with that tiny viewfinder?  I have trouble manual focussing.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, the viewfinder is so small and dim that it's more difficult than with a 35mm SLR, but I'm doing better manually focusing with the split screen than the camera's AF was doing by itself.  I can't wait until I can afford a full frame sensor DSLR; not because of the extra megapixels, but for the larger, brighter  viewfinder.


----------



## John E. (Aug 31, 2005)

Bosscat said:
			
		

> According to what I read over on a Canon forum, anyone have problems witha 20d should read this link.
> 
> http://photoworkshop.com/canon/EOS_Digital.pdf



Thanks for the link Bosscat. I downloaded and saved it. So much for Digital being simpler :lmao:


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, I contacted Canon and explained my situation--that I _need_ this body at all times because I have weddings scheduled through the end of the year.  I know that Canon does a loaner program, because the studio where I shoot has used it numerous times when we've had a body go bad.  But I got exactly what I expected from Canon to a small-time, couple-of-cameras customer--



> _Dear Mr. Wikman:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Canon product support.  We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you.
> 
> ...



:roll:


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's what I emailed back to them this afternoon:


> _Hi Jenny --
> 
> Thanks for getting back with me.  Unfortunately, I'm still stuck between a rock and a hard place.  I _need_ that camera body until at least the first of the year, as I have weddings scheduled through 17 December.  Unfortunately, by that time the one-year warranty will be expired.
> 
> ...


----------

